# Hi



## fountaineer (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi all,

I'm new to this group, wasn't sure where this would fit in, but
this is my current project.

I am into racing sims so I started this simulator.
The computer is a new anth 2400 computer, a logitec wingman force feedback stearing wheel, and a Kirkey racing seat.

If anyone wishes mor info they can reach me at:
alancath@earthlink.net

A photo of my setup is at:
http://home.earthlink.net/~alancath/


----------



## ian (Feb 10, 2004)

Hi fountaineer. 
That looks like one way cool setup you have there. Racing games are my favourite.


----------



## fountaineer (Feb 10, 2004)

ian said:
			
		

> Hi fountaineer.
> That looks like one way cool setup you have there. Racing games are my favourite.




Thanks Ian,

It is a work in progress,What racing games do you like, do you have a wheel?

Keep in touch, I, will be doing some changes in the hear future and will update my photos.


Later,

Alan


----------



## zkiller (Feb 11, 2004)

very nice, although i must admit that i don't really like the racing seat. a nice spaerco tourino would be much more comfortable. but then again, if i and when i buy racing seats, they will end up in my car! 

i love racing sims as well. although i admit that i haven't found one in some time that really kept me occupied for a longer period of time. maybe it's just because my wheel is sort of broken. anyways...

have you check out grand prix legends yet. many people didn't care for it, because it was to realistic for them, but i loved it! i never actually won a race in there, but i can consistently finish in the top 6!


----------



## ian (Feb 11, 2004)

The only recent racing game I have played is the need for speed series, for the playstation 1, driver, and a few others, all for PS1 
I dont have any racing games for the PC, and I dont have a racing steering wheel, although I do admit to checking them out when I am in the computer section of a department store. I cant afford such luxuries....


----------



## fountaineer (Feb 11, 2004)

*seat*



			
				zkiller said:
			
		

> very nice, although i must admit that i don't really like the racing seat. a nice spaerco tourino would be much more comfortable. but then again, if i and when i buy racing seats, they will end up in my car!
> 
> i love racing sims as well. although i admit that i haven't found one in some time that really kept me occupied for a longer period of time. maybe it's just because my wheel is sort of broken. anyways...
> 
> have you check out grand prix legends yet. many people didn't care for it, because it was to realistic for them, but i loved it! i never actually won a race in there, but i can consistently finish in the top 6!




Actualy the seat is very cofortable, it has a nice thick padding.

I do habe grand Prix but it isn't one of my favorites.

alan


----------



## zkiller (Feb 11, 2004)

fountaineer said:
			
		

> Actualy the seat is very cofortable, it has a nice thick padding.
> 
> I do habe grand Prix but it isn't one of my favorites.
> 
> alan


yeah, that's what i figured. which games do you preffer?


----------



## fountaineer (Feb 11, 2004)

*games*



			
				zkiller said:
			
		

> yeah, that's what i figured. which games do you preffer?




I like champiomship f1,
colin mcrae rally,LeMans 24 hours, sports car gt, and viper racing,

The only reason i don't care for Grans Prix Legends is that my old wheel was hard to controll the cars, but now with my new whell i'll have to spend mor time on GPL nad probely change my mind.

One other plus for the type of seat I have I got it for $50.00 frome a guy at work who use to race Porches.

Alan


----------



## ian (Feb 12, 2004)

I dont like rally car driving games, the cars are too hard to control.


----------



## zkiller (Feb 12, 2004)

ian said:
			
		

> I dont like rally car driving games, the cars are too hard to control.


you just lack the needed skill! 

j/k... i used to have colin mcrae 2.0, it was fun, but i think it lacked some realism.


----------



## zkiller (Feb 12, 2004)

i wish someone would make a racing sim based on the scca and d1 events. it would be cool... you start out as a regular joe and have a certain amount of money to buy your car with and modify it as you would in real life. then you have to work your way up. possible idea for making money could be delivering pizza's and street racing events. of course you would win money for the actual scca events and d1 events that you win as well, but i like games realistic and realistically, it will take you some time to even make it to the top three. just a thought i had though...


----------



## fountaineer (Feb 13, 2004)

*colin mcrae*



			
				zkiller said:
			
		

> you just lack the needed skill!
> 
> j/k... i used to have colin mcrae 2.0, it was fun, but i think it lacked some realism.




Colin Mcrae 2.0 is one of my favorits. It does take pratice, I also found for me that if I use the screen that just shows the road and the shift gage is easer to concentrait as their are les distractions.

I would like to find a good off road game, and a jet drag boat type game.


I think I heard that a Richard Burns Rally is comming out or maybe is out and that is suppose to be more real.


----------



## fountaineer (Feb 14, 2004)

*Rally*



			
				zkiller said:
			
		

> you just lack the needed skill!
> 
> j/k... i used to have colin mcrae 2.0, it was fun, but i think it lacked some realism.




colin mcrae 2.0 is one of my fave, it does take a lot of pratice and a good stearing wheel to controll the cars. I have heard that Richard Burns Rally is comming out or is out and it is supose to be more real.

Alan


----------



## fountaineer (Feb 14, 2004)

*scca and d1*



			
				zkiller said:
			
		

> i wish someone would make a racing sim based on the scca and d1 events. it would be cool... you start out as a regular joe and have a certain amount of money to buy your car with and modify it as you would in real life. then you have to work your way up. possible idea for making money could be delivering pizza's and street racing events. of course you would win money for the actual scca events and d1 events that you win as well, but i like games realistic and realistically, it will take you some time to even make it to the top three. just a thought i had though...




It is a good idea, maybee you could pick up a sponser or 2.


Alan

PS sorry for the double post


----------



## zkiller (Feb 14, 2004)

fountaineer said:
			
		

> colin mcrae 2.0 is one of my fave, it does take a lot of pratice and a good stearing wheel to controll the cars. I have heard that Richard Burns Rally is comming out or is out and it is supose to be more real.
> 
> Alan


i can't really say that a steering wheel is needed for it. i played it almost all the way thru using just the keyboard. :shrug: it probably would have been more fun using a steering wheel though!


----------



## vladimirbot (Mar 20, 2004)

need for speed underground rocks!


----------

